# Ties with China not at India’s expense: Sri Lanka



## Vikrant (Apr 5, 2017)

Sri Lanka should never go against India, a fellow Buddhist country. 

---

...

Our friendship with China is not at the expense of India. India should not get too worried. The two governments understand what’s happening, and we are moving closely. It is only the Indian media which talks of an uneasiness in the ties. There’s nothing I can do about it. We have good defence and economic ties with New Delhi. We are looking at how India can help develop Trincomalee harbour along with Japan. We are both committed to seeing the success of the Bay of Bengal as an economic area. The economies of the five southern Indian states should be at least worth 500 billion dollars. If we work together, that can grow to nearly a trillion dollars. There is close sharing of security information. This has been one of the good periods in relations with India.

...

Ties with China not at India’s expense: Sri Lanka PM Ranil Wickremesinghe | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 5, 2017)

BS   ----Sri Lanka ties with china  ARE at the expense of India------you silly
  GANDHIJI like kids


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 26, 2017)

NEW DELHI — 
India’s plans to invest in a strategic port in Sri Lanka as a counterbalance to China’s massive infrastructure investments in the Indian Ocean island country got a push Wednesday as Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe visited New Delhi.

China’s development of the key Hambantota port in Sri Lanka, which is a gateway to crucial shipping lanes, has raised concerns in New Delhi about Beijing’s widening naval influence in its neighborhood.

In New Delhi, India and Sri Lanka signed a memorandum of understanding on economic cooperation and expressed commitment to its implementation. Foreign Ministry spokesperson, Gopal Baglay, tweeted that it signaled “deepening economic collaboration.”

...

India’s Planned Investment in Sri Lanka’s Trincomalee Port Gets a Push


----------



## Vikrant (May 13, 2017)

*Sri Lanka rejects Chinese request for submarine visit*

COLOMBO: Sri Lanka has rejected China’s request to dock one of its submarines in Colombo this month, two senior government officials said on Thursday as the Indian prime minister landed in the island nation.

Sri Lanka last allowed a Chinese submarine to dock in the capital of Colombo in October 2014, a move that triggered fierce opposition from its northern neighbor India, which worries about growing Chinese activity in a country it has long viewed as part of its area of influence.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi arrived in Sri Lanka on Thursday for a two-day official visit.

A senior Sri Lankan government official said China’s request to dock one of its submarines in Colombo this month had been rejected. He said Sri Lanka was “unlikely” to agree to China’s request to dock the submarine at any time, given India’s concerns. The official asked not to be named because of the sensitivity of the matter.

The second official, at the defense ministry, also said China’s request to dock this month had been rejected but that a decision on a further docking had been postponed.

...

Sri Lanka rejects Chinese request for submarine visit — officials


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2017)

oy     Modi is such a naïve hindu boy


----------



## Vikrant (May 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> oy     Modi is such a naïve hindu boy



He needs to hang out with street smart jewish girls


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oy     Modi is such a naïve hindu boy
> ...



street smart?    jewish girls are not street smart.  --------when I was 22 I asked my mom----"what's a hickie" ?     she laughed.     It is true that naïve hindu boys do well when they hook up with jewish girls--  (I know a few couples from Bombay ----make that MUMBAI)  -------getting back to Gandhiji boys-------yes    THEY ARE NAIVE.  
Pakistanis and Iranians EAT THEM FOR LUNCH.   It broke my heart when I observed
this phenomenon--------when I worked in a situation that involved educated
persons from south east asia---------OY----the hindus were like plankton for the Pakistani and Iranian muslims.   They SWALLOWED THEM WHOLE


----------



## Vikrant (May 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I hung out with a Jewish girl in my early twenties. It was in Los Angeles though not in Mumbai. She was a nice girl. She used to be very curious about cricket. 

My first real high tech job was working for a Jewish lady who owned a small software engineering business in Los Angeles. She was by far one of the meanest boss I ever had. She would lecture me about the importance of saving money before handing me my paycheck -- every payday. There was an Iranian modeling agency right next door. She used to refer to those Iranian models as whores. She was mean. I was so stressed about dealing with her that when I quit my job, I did it over the phone. I did not even go to pickup my last paycheck.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I hope you had saved up enough money to last to the next job


----------



## Vikrant (May 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Naw! I spent all my money making rain (of dollar bills) at Body Shop on Sunset Boulevard. After all, those blonde shikshas needed some money too. And, whatever survived was spent on buying expresso coffee and pilaaf for Iranian models  

Coming back to my boss, she really liked an older Israeli guy. He owned a small market which sold middle eastern grocery items. They were both in their late fifties back then. That dude was rough and tough. I guess he was the only man in the universe who was not intimidated by her. One day she sent me to get a feeler on whether he liked her or not. The guy told me flat out that she was a b****. 

When I came back, she asked me, "So, what did he say?" 

I did not have the heart to tell her the truth. I told her something like, "There is a big cultural difference. He is from Israel. You are from Beverly Hills. I do not think he gets you."


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



very diplomatic-------Modi should hire you as an adviser-----something like
SOCIAL SECRETARY


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Sri Lanka should never go against India, a fellow Buddhist country.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



India is a HINDU country with a Buddhist minority that is smaller than the Christian population.


----------



## Vikrant (May 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



My boss she did not like the Iranian dude who owned the modeling agency. And the dude did not like her. Yet they both borrowed stuffs from each other. I was like WTF!


----------



## Vikrant (May 14, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sri Lanka should never go against India, a fellow Buddhist country.
> ...



Hindu and Buddhist philosophies both have common base called Dharma. That is why there is such a strong support for Dalai Lama in India.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sri Lanka should never go against India, a fellow Buddhist country.
> ...



Buddha was a hindu prince-------sri lanka and india is  FAMILY   (some of the cousins do fight----but they are FAMILY)


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sri Lanka should never go against India, a fellow Buddhist country.
> ...



Buddha was a hindu prince-------sri lanka and india is  FAMILY   (some of the cousins do fight----but they are FAMILY)


Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



peaceful co-existence -----it works sometimes


----------



## Vikrant (May 14, 2017)

iRosie,

You made two back to back posts that made sense. I think I will call it a day


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> iRosie,
> 
> You made two back to back posts that made sense. I think I will call it a day



try not to be TOO overwhelmed


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Sri Lanka should never go against India, a fellow Buddhist country.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



India is a HINDU country with a Buddhist minority that is smaller than the Christian population.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Hindu and Buddhist philosophies both have common base called Dharma. That is why there is such a strong support for Dalai Lama in India.



Hinduism and Buddhism are radically different. Reincarnation is one of the few similarities. Even the concept of karma is vastly different between the two.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Hindu and Buddhist philosophies both have common base called Dharma. That is why there is such a strong support for Dalai Lama in India.
> ...



sheeeesh----THEY feel they are linked-------


----------



## Vikrant (May 14, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Hindu and Buddhist philosophies both have common base called Dharma. That is why there is such a strong support for Dalai Lama in India.
> ...



All Indic religions including Buddhist Dharma are based on Hindu Dharma. The birth of Buddhist way of life was a result of what Lord Buddha called reformed Sanatan Dharma. Just so that you know, Sanatan Dharma is the actual name of what you people refer to as Hinduism.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> [
> sheeeesh----THEY feel they are linked-------



No they don't .Shiva has no place in Buddhism, nor does Vishnu or any of the gods.


----------



## Vikrant (May 16, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



From your posts, it is quite clear that you have little to no understanding of Dharma. Buddhists texts are full of references to Shiva and Vishnu. As I said earlier, what you people call Hinduism is actually called Sanatan Dharma which is the oldest of all Indian religions. All other Indian religions such as Jain Dharma and Boudha Dharma build upon it. Even Sikhi refers to Santan Dharma in its texts. My suggestion to you would be to do some reading before engaging in discussion on this topic. 

---

Lotus Sutra i.e Saddharma Puṇḍarīka Sūtra is one of the earliest Mahayana Sutra that speaks of Shiva as an emanation of Avalokiteshvara. The 24th chapter of the Lotus Sutra, “The Chapter on the Universal Door [of Avalokiteshvara]” (Samanta-Mukha-Parivarta) deals with description of the various emanation of Avalokiteshvara in our Universe, the Sahā Lokadhātu .

Shiva in Buddhism  | Virtual Vinodh

In Sri Lankan Theravada, Vishnu is worshipped as “Upulvan” (Pali. Uppala-Vaṇṇa). The equivalent Sanskrit title is “Utpala-Varṇa” (Blue-Lotus-Colored). Vishnu is frequently depicted as blue colored (Blue being a euphemism for the original Black color of the deity). Vishnu as Upulvan is the Kshetra-Pāla (Protector of the Land) of Sri Lanka. Buddha before his parinirvana seems to have seen the island of Sri Lanka as the future place where his shāsana (law) will flourish. Therefore, he orders Indra for its protection. Indra then entrusts the protection of the island to Vishnu (Incidentally, Vishnu originally seems to have been subordinate to Indra in the Vedas. This seems to preserve the early status of Vishnu as a sub-ordinate deity).

Vishnu in Buddhism | Virtual Vinodh


----------



## Vikrant (May 16, 2017)

*Sri Lanka backs India's concerns over China's OBOR project*

BEIJING: Sri Lanka, which attended the just concluded Belt and Road Forum here, has backed India's concerns on "sovereignty and territorial integrity" over the OBOR project, saying it is difficult for New Delhi to accept the $50 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as it goes through the "heart of Indian interests".

...

Sri Lanka backs India's concerns over China's OBOR project - Times of India


----------

